# Jesus Is Worth It! Why You Should Be Willing to Lay Down Your Life for the Gospel



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanksgiving is often an occasion when we thank God for what he’s given us. But we often forget to thank God for the opportunities he gives us to “give up” what he’s given us. Not only has God given us life but he also calls us to give up our life for the sake of the gospel. This is a privilege and a blessing too often overlooked. To remind you of this privilege and blessing, I’d like to encourage you to watch the brief video presentation entitled “Jesus Is Worth It,” which is produced by To Every Tribe ministry. 

*Jesus Is Worth It! Why You Should Be Willing to Lay Down Your Life for the Sake of the Gospel *

Blessings!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank-you.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 26, 2009)

Brother, 

Thank you very very much for that reminder. As I stare in the face the reality of another year-long deployment as my wife is pregnant with our 5th child, I've recently been questioning the worth of the sacrifice for what I'm losing.

Thank you.


----------

